# Young Puppy biting Older Placid Dog



## Culp (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello!

I'm at the end of my tether here. We have a lovely placid female 14 year old lab collie cross. we also have a 12 week old female bearded collie who will not leave the older dog alone constantly biting at her legs and face. the older dog has just gotten over an infected cut on her face from the Pup. She also has not got the strongest back legs in the world and a nip from the puppy can make her fall. She won't correct the puppy herself, I've tried the sharp No! I've tried the water squirter, I've tried pretending to growl at her, I've tried to side track her with other toys. the only thing that works is separating them.

We have another 2 weeks before the puppies jabs take effect and we can take her out for a walk which we hope might settle her down a bit.

I don't want to leave them to sort it out as it seems cruel on the older dog who's done nothing wrong and is a gentle good natured dog. The puppy is doing well in many respects but this is really making life intolerable.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Culp said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm at the end of my tether here. We have a lovely placid female 14 year old lab collie cross. we also have a 12 week old female bearded collie who will not leave the older dog alone constantly biting at her legs and face. the older dog has just gotten over an infected cut on her face from the Pup. She also has not got the strongest back legs in the world and a nip from the puppy can make her fall. She won't correct the puppy herself, I've tried the sharp No! I've tried the water squirter, I've tried pretending to growl at her, I've tried to side track her with other toys. the only thing that works is separating them.
> 
> ...


If your old girl hasnt got it in her to make the stand and put the pup in her place, which of course would be the ideal situation, to teach the pup how far she can and cant go, then I am afraid that the only alternative is to help her out and do the job for her.

Personally I would carry on separating them, maybe even put pup in another room if your not doing so already, each and every time she wont stop. I would leave her until she has completely calmed down, and let her out but continue to ignore her to make sure, and only if she remains calm then give her attention. Each and every time she wont quit do it straight away, if she starts again any time when you let her out then repeat the whole exercise. If she is calm, then praise and attention every time.

Like you said the separating does work, so repeat it, and continue to do so. She should eventually realise. persisting and worrying the old girl doesnt get her anything at all.

If you havent already it may be worth considering crate training her, at least that way you can let them spend time in the same room, but maybe put pup in the crate with a wind down activity like a Kong or chew to keep her busy, but she cant then annoy the old girl. If the crate is too hand its also somewhere to put her out of harms way the second you see her start to get hyper before she really gets into the behaviour.

ETA Another alternative would also be perhaps for you to distract her and play with her and get her interested in a toy. That may also be away to get the old girl some peace if you interact and get her interested in something instead. Kongs and treatballs are usually good for the purpose of amusing themselves or a puppy safe chew too.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to have two beardies, furry packets of excitement on springs! :cornut:

We currently have a GR pup that quickly wanted to play rough with our 4yo Rottie cross who was not keen on the newbie pup. 

In a dog environment a pup that plays too rough will receive a corrective nip from the older dog/parent, if this is not happening (your older dog is probably deferring to you as the master) I see no reason for the human parent not to deliver a gentle tap/slap if the pup has not responded to a terse tsccccchh! type noise. You need (IMHO) to gauge the corrective measures you put into place and use just enough to allow the pup to regain focus/self-control. 

The pup is learning and one of the lessons is to respect limits. 

After about three weeks with gentle introduction, walks & feeding together our pup and big dog play together no corrections from us were required there at all. Big dog growled a few times. 

But being around humans that were eating required one slap delivered mid jump to the pup trying to snatch food between plate and mouth. 

I'm sure I will be red flagged for writing of such terrible things :frown2: but the pup is fine, healthy and well cared for, he learnt the lesson in a few seconds and within a few minutes was sitting quietly for which he was rewarded with a treat. 

I don't support the idea of water pistols etc as a corrective tool - it makes playing in the summer with the kids less easy and sends mixed messages, water should not be a weapon. 

A pup knows what a bite/nip is and the hand can deliver a measured correction. 

Our GR pup still play-bites etc but this is during mutual play sessions, he has learnt when it is acceptable and when it is not. :thumbup1:


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

get a puppy pen, the pup needs to learn to play by herself - sufficient toys, sufficient exercise.

pup gets used to being around the older dog and not playing with her. if you really need, you can fade the pen out, but only have them together when you can supervise them.

not fair on the big dog.


----------



## Culp (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice every one


----------

